# Obscure Space Marine Chapter Collectors



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

This is for those players who collect a more discreet space marine chapter. So not the Ultramarines of Salamanders, maybe iron hands but that would be pushing it. I'm talking Black Dragons, Minotaurs, Angels of Fire, Storm Lords, Celestial Lions, and ones like them. 

Pictures of your army and lists would be cool.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

well i don't have enough models for a pic or list but i am doing a space wolves successor chapter called the "hounds of Veangence" which are purple and space wolf blue trim. 
(and the fact that i don't have a working camera doesn't help either... )


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Fluff Master said:


> This is for those players who collect a more discreet space marine chapter. So not the Ultramarines of Salamanders, maybe iron hands but that would be pushing it. I'm talking Black Dragons, Minotaurs, Angels of Fire, Storm Lords, Celestial Lions, and ones like them.
> 
> Pictures of your army and lists would be cool.


You see this is my main problem with SMs. They have so many interesting 'minor' chapters, with really cool backstories, and all GW does is focus on the 'major' chapters. I wouldn't be the least bit annoyed If I came to a tournament and all the SM players each had a different unique chapter. Each with it's own rules, (I loved the custom chapter rules in the previous codex) history and colour scheme. But as it is the majority of SM chapters I see are devoted to one of the big names, which really annoys me because you feel as if you've been robbed of that persons creativity. Besides aren't there only ment to be 1000 SMs per chapter?

Anyway, ranting aside my new 'chapter' is the Immortals. Technically they're a renegade chapter, but they do not support the forces of chaos. They're more of a pirate chapter, preying on merchant vessels and what-not. They still follow a daily routine (minus the prayer/meditation/etc..) and are organized like a normal chapter (1st company, 2nd company, etc). They make use of bionics and machines quite a bit. I'll post some pictures when I've finished some test models.


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

I did a Dark Angels sucsessor (spelling) they are little bit like the legion of the dammed with their back story you no lost for centuries after the fall of caliban untill they misteriuosly appeared again. If you want to know more just ask. Ill post the pics when i finish the minor painting details.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Immortals. Sounds interesting, but i thought that there already was some very very very shoddy chapter called the Immortals already. As in like the name in a chapter listing but anyway, sounds cool. I've always liked the idea of mercneary/pirate marines. I think some guy wrote some fluff for the Red Wolves following that line. Anywho...

As for the "Hounds of Vengeance", are they gonna be like the Space Wolves with like Wolf Riders and 12 Great Companies, or follow the Brazen Claws in straying from their parent chapter's reputation and go the Ultramarine way?


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

DarkAssassin101, are these guys like LOTD as in they were lost in the warp and consumed by a disease or went crazy or are they like a low-lying chapter which has been operating in secret for like 10000 years? Or were they in some big fight and got blasted and it's taken the 10000 years to recruit a total elite force of awesome SM? THat's be cool.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Fluff Master said:


> Immortals. Sounds interesting, but i thought that there already was some very very very shoddy chapter called the Immortals already.


Curses. Ah well the name isn't that important.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

I run a Red Scorpions 4th and 1st companies and they go down pretty well whenever i roll them out at the GW shop/club etc. Seems a 100% painted army is a rare thing down my way!!
There are alternative rules for the Scorpions in one of the Siege of Vraks Imperial armour books which ill use half the time, the most important of which is upgrading your squad seargents to Appothicaries (sp?). Feel No Pain on tactical squads?? Yes Please!!
I run alot of troops and very little armour (appart from my trusty Rhinos) compared with most SM armies so this can work out pretty nicely for me alot of the time.
I know they are still alot more "supported" than alot of those chapters that youve already mentioned especially with the Forgeworld range, but i still thought they'd be worth a mention!!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a full FOC pure Death Wing army...that's pretty obscure in this age of uber SM & SW TDA lists...isn't it? Chapter is called the 'Deathbringers'.

They're actually painted as Deathwatch because they're a part of my Apoc 
7K Inquisition Force. They're inducted from 10 different Chapters and look freaking awesome (the ones that are finished).....quite a lot of FW Shoulder Pads etc.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I always thought seeing a Howling Griffons army (that or a Exorcist) would be cool


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I play the Flesh tearers chapter. TBH I have never actually every played against an Ultramarine army.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

HOBO said:


> I have a full FOC pure Death Wing army...that's pretty obscure in this age of uber SM & SW TDA lists...isn't it? Chapter is called the 'Deathbringers'.
> 
> They're actually painted as Deathwatch because they're a part of my Apoc
> 7K Inquisition Force. They're inducted from 10 different Chapters and look freaking awesome (the ones that are finished).....quite a lot of FW Shoulder Pads etc.


Is that the all Terminator army you see mentioned from time to time? Or is that deathwatch?

Anyway, whatever it sounds really cool *cough* picture pls *cough*


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I have thought about a Flesh tearers army but the idea of making my own seems pretty cool.
If anyone knows of VNV Nation i think incorperating them into an army would be an interesting concept


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Ive got a few marines and a dread painted in the colours of the Guardians of the Covenant - a Dark Angels successor chapter.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well when I get off my lazy arse and start getting some stuff painted I'll be doing a Company of Marines Malevolent (Black and Yellow colour scheme). I love the fact that they're so ruthless and in a way the closest Chapter to Nazis (*NOT that I support or even admire Nazis and all that they stand for*), in a galaxy of a brutal totalitarian regime you've got to stand back and go wow when there's a military group that makes even the fanatic adherents of said regime step back and go 'woah, that's going too far!'.
Flesh Tearers will slay anybody and everybody in the grip of their rage but Marines Malevolent? They'll do it with a level head and no more thought than you or I would to stepping on an ant.

Plus they really like artillery k:

Here's my initial 2000 points list

*HQ*

*HQ 1: Space Marine Captain: 140*
-Terminator Armour
-Storm Bolter
-Power Sword

*HQ 2:*

*ELITES*

*Elite 1: 6 Terminators: 280* 
-Sergeant with Storm Bolter & Power Sword
-2 Terminators with Storm Bolter & Power Fist 
-2 Terminators with Storm Bolter & Chain Fist
-1 Terminator with Storm Bolter, Power Fist & Cyclone Missile Launcher

*Elite 2: Ironclad Dreadnought: 200
*-2 Heavy Flamers
-Ironclad Assault Launchers
-Drop Pod 

*Elite 3:*

*TROOPS*

*Troops 1: 10 Tactical Marines: 225*
-Sergeant with Bolt Pistol & Chainsword
-7 Marines with Bolters
-1 Marine with Missile Launcher
-1 Marine with Flamer
-Rhino with Extra Armour & Dozer Blade

*Troops 2: 10 Tactical Marines: 225*
-Sergeant with Bolt Pistol & Chainsword
-7 Marines with Bolters
-1 Marine with Missile Launcher
-1 Marine with Flamer
-Rhino with Extra Armour & Dozer Blade

*Troops 3: 10 Scouts: 180*
-9 Scouts with Sniper Rifles
-1 Scout with Heavy Bolter
-Camo Cloaks

*Troops 4: 10 Scouts: 155*
-10 Scouts with Bolters
-Teleport Homer

*Troops 5:*
- 

*Troops 6:*
- 

*FAST ATTACK*

*Fast Attack 1:* *7 Scout Bikers: 205*
-Locator Beacon
-Cluster Mines
-2 Scout Bikers with Astartes Grenade Launcher
-4 Scout Bikers with Twin-Linked Bolters

*Fast Attack 2:*
- 

*Fast Attack 3:*
- 

*HEAVY SUPPORT*

*Heavy Support 1: Vindicator: 140* 
-Siege Shield
-Extra Armour

*Heavy Support 2: Whirlwind: 85* 

*Heavy Support 3:* *10 Devastator Marines: 230*
-2 Marines with Heavy Bolters
-2 Marines with Missile Launchers
-6 Marines with Bolters


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> VNV Nation


You could name the vehicles after songs! Think of a land raider called Nemesis or a Battle Barge called The Farthest Star.

My SM chapter of my own devising are called Arachnids but I don't really have a background story for them. Maybe Black Templar successor? I was thinking of painting my next batch as Imperial Fists maybe - is that too mainstream for people?

I have a whole bunch of unpainted minis and want to try my hand at another paint scheme - suggestions? I want to try a white undercoat for these as I have too many dark minis. Need something to stand out.


----------



## Avatar 95 (Oct 7, 2009)

I mainly collect Eldar, but I have an inherited army of Invaders from my friend. I think Invaders are obscure.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Phrazer said:


> Is that the all Terminator army you see mentioned from time to time? Or is that deathwatch?
> 
> Anyway, whatever it sounds really cool *cough* picture pls *cough*


It's a "counts as' Death Wing and I refuse to take the easy way out and use the newer SM or SW rules/stats for them:nono:...stubborn to the end

Piccy's...maybe when they're finished. Pregress is slow-ish because I have so many different S/Pads to do.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, Invaders are pretty obscure from what i know.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

piemaster said:


> You could name the vehicles after songs! Think of a land raider called Nemesis or a Battle Barge called The Farthest Star.


You could call a Predator "Spaceman". :grin:

On Topic, I have stired up a couple of ideas for unique chapters, but never got around to the painting page.


----------

